# 2010 UKBFF Northern Ireland Championships, 3rd July. Results



## steveg (Nov 24, 2006)

Saturday 3rd July was the date of this years UKBFF Northern Ireland Qualifier for this years British Finals. Once again the show has continued to improve and dramatically this year. We had 18 competitors, and of a good quality, resulting in quite a few invites to this years finals. The venue once again was great and this year seen it packed out with a great crowd.

We had two guests;

Steve Graham(myself lol) fresh back from Ukraine after winning the IFBB European Masters U80kg, and

James Llewellin who needs no introduction. An overall Birtish Champion, IFBB Pro, placed brilliantly 4th in his pro debut this year, and just hitting the last 10 weeks of preps for his next Pro onslaught!

Guests got a great response from the crowd.

I must thank all the competitors, sponsors and the spectators for making this years competition a great success. Im already looking forward to see what we can acheive next year!!!

Good luck to all the guys and girls that received invites to the British finals, in their preparations in the run up to the finals. My door is always open if anyone needs advice.

Below is all the results from the show, and as soon as i receive the photographs i'll get them posted up.

*Junior*

1st Mantas Budginas-(invited to finals)

*Intermediate U90kg*

1st Tomas Svernka-(invited to finals)

2nd Anis Ben Jaafar-(invited to finals)

3rd Stephen Owen

4th John Lemon

*Masters*

1st Brian Edge-(invited to finals)

2nd Andy McIvor

3rd Stephen Lynas

*Classic Bodybuilding*

1st Gareth Luney-(invited to finals)

2nd Felix McAlinden

*Ladies Bodyfitness*

1st Heather Magee-(invited to finals)

2nd Nicoleta Chiorean-(invited to finals)

3rd Britt Jensen-(invited to finals)

4th Sharon Magee

*Ladies Physique*

1st Ann McNally-(invited to finals)

*Men's Under 80kg*

1st Joseph Quinn

*Men's Under 90kg*

1st Jonathan Gillen-(invited to finals)

*Men's Under 100kg*

1st Relu Gauca-(invited to finals)

*OVERALL WINNER:** RELU GAUCA*

*Thanks again to everyone involved who helped out and everyone who supported the show!! Awesome day guys!!!!*

*Steve Graham*


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

It was a great show Steve and the NI people were so very friendly. Yourself and your wife (and step daughter Ellie) were amazing hosts and made sure that myself and all the competitors and audience were more than well catered for. The venue was excellent and the atmosphere great!

I thoroughly enjoyed every minute of my first trip to NI and I'll def be going back to that restaurant........Now unfortunately just a distant memory as I start my diet :-((

Thanks again Steve

J


----------



## steveg (Nov 24, 2006)

Thanks James mate, it was a pleasure having you over, and we'll keep a table booked at the resturaunt for you when the diets over, the next time your over with us! Next time we can spend a bit more time, and show you about a bit more. Chat soon pal,

Steve.


----------



## kitt81 (Sep 4, 2009)

great show steve!! pleased to see the hall filled with spectators!! good standard of competitiors too!! have you confirmed next years dates as yet? thinking i may well enter again myself next year!!


----------



## steveg (Nov 24, 2006)

I havnt booked the hall as yet kitt, i have to have a chat with the UKBFF just to make sure that it doesnt coinside with any other qualifiers, but if it is ok we will be looking at a provisional date of Saturday 2nd July.


----------



## steveg (Nov 24, 2006)

Photos from the show!!!!

Junior-Mantas Budginas










Intermediate top 3, Tomas Svernka, Anis Ben Jaafar, Stephen Owen










Intermediate Winner- Tomas Svernka










Masters top 3, Brian Edge, Andy McIvor, Stephen Lynas










Masters Winner- Brian Edge










Classic top 2- Gareth Luney, Felix McAlinden










Classic Winner- Gareth Luney










Ladies Bodyfitness top 3, Heather Magee, Nicoleta Chiorean, Sharon Magee










Ladies Physique Winner- Anne McNally










U80kg Winner- Joseph Quinn










U90kg Winner- Jonathon Gillan










Overall Line up










U100kg and Overall Winner- Relu Gauca


----------



## steveg (Nov 24, 2006)

Guest Posers

James Llewellin










Steve Graham


----------



## steveg (Nov 24, 2006)

The date for next years UKBFF Northern Ireland has been confirmed as Saturday 2nd July 2011.

It will be in the waterfront Hall, Belfast once again.


----------

